# Competition Sphere



## mrhenning (Jul 27, 2006)

Hello,
What is the small blue wire for on the ESC for?
Thanks


----------



## jajnmj (Apr 1, 2004)

fet servos


----------



## Donn (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes its the power lead for the Fet Servos we ran before the Digital stuff came out. You can tie back and get it out of the way. Myself I just zip tie it out of the way.


----------

